# Darth Malak, Clone Wars Style



## DMAC (Apr 5, 2005)

Hopefully, with the success of the Clone Wars shorts, Lucasfilm will consider other animated projects... 







Pen and ink/Photoshop


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

Ooh, I like it. 

Gives off a very serious Dooku vibe, somehow. Not exactly sure what it is that does it, though.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice! Very nice, I like that.

Have you considered turning pro?   

Seriously, the 'poster art' angle is a fun change, although I'd lean to more depth. But I would not suggest you listen to me. My lifetime earnings off art wouldn't get me bus fare.


----------



## blargney the second (Apr 6, 2005)

Is that a trach ring? *wink*

Very nice!
-blarg


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty neat. Me likey.


----------

